# Sticky  Photo of the Year Contest 2021



## Ivyacres

*It's time to choose the Photo of the Year 2021!*

There's been so many fantastic photos shared through the year 
and each month members chose the monthly winners. 

Now its time to select the one photo that is your favorite for 2021. 

Whether you loved the theme itself or you just loved what the photo captured, 
its time to choose your favorite from the winners.

*One vote per membership.*

Voting ends Sunday Jan 2nd. Good luck


*1: Making the Sun MORE Golden
Hudson's Fan* 










2: *Gold Standard Head Cocking
diane0905* 










3: *Just Kidding Around
ceegee* 










4: *Golden Close Ups
Deborus12* 










5: *Golden Happy Tongues
windfair* 










6: *Summer Fun
Riley's Mom* 










7: *What's That
Annef* 










8: *Best Gardener
3Pebs3* 










*9: I Love Food
JulesAK* 










10: *Colors of Fall
JDandBigAm* 










11: *Goldens and Their Sticks
Ivyacres*










12: *Holiday Happiness
kh79*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's time to Vote for the 2021 Photo of the Year. 

Look through the entries of the Monthly Photo Contest Winners and pick your Favorite. 

*You can only vote for One.* 

*The poll closes Sunday, January 2nd, 2022 @ 11:09 PM EST. *


----------



## laurab18293

This is a very hard one. They are all soo wonderful!


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow, a very hard choice this year. I've narrowed it down to 2...I'll keep looking till I'm sure!!!


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Really, really, hard to find what I liked best.....finally, I flipped a coin over 2, and I will not say which one I voted on! But, no losers here, all are great shots of great dogs....HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Ivyacres

It's time to Vote for the 2021 Photo of the Year.

Look through the entries of the Monthly Photo Contest Winners and pick your Favorite.

*You can only vote for One.

The poll closes Sunday, January 2nd, 2022 @ 11:09 PM EST. 
NOTE*** I'm pretty sure the time will change to 6:09pm.*


----------



## Claire's Friend

Ivyacres said:


> It's time to Vote for the 2021 Photo of the Year.
> 
> Look through the entries of the Monthly Photo Contest Winners and pick your Favorite.
> 
> *You can only vote for One.
> 
> The poll closes Sunday, January 2nd, 2022 @ 11:09 PM EST.
> NOTE*** I'm pretty sure the time will change to 6:09pm.*


Too hard to pick, they are all just super. They would make a great calendar !!! OK, I'll go back and try harder


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The suggestion about a calendar has been brought up several times over the years.

Contact the Site Owners-Vertical Scope or maybe start a thread in this section-

Site Help and Suggestions | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> It's time to Vote for the 2021 Photo of the Year.
> 
> Look through the entries of the Monthly Photo Contest Winners and pick your Favorite.
> 
> *You can only vote for One.
> 
> The poll closes Sunday, January 2nd, 2022 @ 11:09 PM EST.
> NOTE*** I'm pretty sure the time will change to 6:09pm.*


Time's running out to pick your favorite photo for 2021!


----------



## FurdogDad

There can only be One........which is almost impossible......


----------



## Ivyacres

37 members have voted for the Photo of the Year. 
It's getting close so every vote is important.
*The poll closes Sunday, January 2nd, 2022*


----------



## Ivyacres

We have a tie right now! 39 members have voted, have you?
This poll will close: *Tomorrow at 6:09 PM. *


----------



## FurdogDad

Both awesome photos too....somebody's gonna have to make a tough decision.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It was a very tough decision for me when I voted, all the entries are fantastic.

*41 Votes are in now, there's no longer a tie, but it's close and it could change as more people vote before the poll closes Sunday @ 6:09 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres

It's a tie again!


----------



## Ivyacres

Vote before the poll closes today at 6:09 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres said:


> It's a tie again!


That didn't take long. 

Don't forget to vote everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres

We'll have a winner in just a minute!


----------



## Ivyacres

Congratulations WINDFAIR, you had the Photo of the Year!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Windfair!


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations Windfair! That beautiful photo moment and your gorgeous pup deserve the Photo of the Year award 💗


----------



## FurdogDad

Congrats Windfair! Deborus 12 had a beautiful closeup but it's tough to beat a cute puppy photo.....and the cuteness factor of yours was off the scale.


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Windfair,such a lovely photo!


----------



## Ivyacres

Each of the photos were outstanding!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Congratulations Windfair! I 100% expected you to win with that adorable photo! 

Although I have to say that I was tickled to see a few people had voted for Rundle's butt photo! Thank you, to those who voted for Rundle .


----------



## FurdogDad

Rundle does have impressive excavation skills......


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Congratulations...that puppy shot was one of my favorite!


----------

